# bathing suits



## jokers_kick (Feb 8, 2006)

who else thinks paying 80 dollars for a suit is ridiculous? I bought mine at target, and even there it was 40 dollars in total...which I find ridiculous, considering it's about an EIGHTH of a yard of cheap fabric(nylon). I am seriously in awe at the amount of money people shell out for these things...its supply and demand, I know, but I still can't get over it. I need to get into the bathing suit business, because these people are making like a 95% profit.


::end of rant:: haha


----------



## mel0622 (Feb 8, 2006)

lol. i know huh?! its probably better to buy in the winter. its cheaper that way cuz they get rid of that and get ready for winter stuff.


----------



## martygreene (Feb 8, 2006)

I think it depends on the suit. For me, I don't find it crazy to pay a larger amount for a well made suit which fits me. I'm a hard figure to fit, tiny ribcage with a huge rack, over a 10" difference bust to waist, etc. I also don't wear two-pieces, and require a suit with a lower cut bottom and more coverage up top for tznius (modesty) reasons. I believe I paid $50-60 for my current suit, but it's amazing. It fits me, keeps my bust from flying out when I am active in it, I can actually swim in it, and it it wonderfully modest without looking frumpy. It's also fully lined, has an inegral bra with bra-back for support, and is made from high-quality material, not the cheap nylon which many are made from.

I agree, a lot of money for a tiny bikini or something is crazy, but a well made good fitting suit can be worth a decent price.


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 8, 2006)

Yeah I think they capitalize on how insecure women can be dressed in little to nothing out in public. Personally if I found a swimsuit that didn't look matronly, made me look thinner, and kept everything in place I would pay 100+... and everyone else who can wear the skimpy stuff is just looking to out-cute the other girls on the beach =)


----------



## Pink_minx (Feb 9, 2006)

I get my baithing suits for less than 20 and at the most 30 bucks at marshalls and ross.  Its not bad at all, sometimes you will find a really good swim suit and sometimes you dont.  I have like 3 pairs of baithing suits for cheap you should look around in those two stores if you can, you can find good suits for less.


----------



## AlliSwan (Feb 9, 2006)

I paid about $50 for one of the best fitting suits ever, and my mom once bought me a $90 one because we agreed it was soooo cute (thanks mom!)...however, the $90 one I rarely wear because the style just isn't really me...the $50 one I would buy again in a heartbeat, and it fits so well I would glady pay over $100 for a "backup" of it.


----------



## user4 (Feb 10, 2006)

haha, buy a bathing suit right after the summer and they are SUPER CHEAP!!! or go to h&m also super cheap!!!


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 10, 2006)

I dont like to swim so i very rarely buy a new suit or anything. But I understand where you are coming from.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Feb 11, 2006)

I haven't been to the beach in years and I don't plan to go, but I really like this one

http://us.st11.yimg.com/store1.yimg...._1881_31918466


----------



## luckyme (Feb 11, 2006)

I would pay $100 for a swimsuit if it made me look good and gave me self confidence so I did not have to hide under a towel. Besides, I go to the pool so infrequently that a suit could last me more than a year or 2


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Feb 11, 2006)

i dont wear bathing suits (cause i dont swim) but i think that paying that much for something that has so little fabric is ridiculous.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Feb 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luckyme* 
_I would pay $100 for a swimsuit if it made me look good and gave me self confidence so I did not have to hide under a towel. Besides, I go to the pool so infrequently that a suit could last me more than a year or 2_

 
That's why I don't go to the beach, or pool, or nothing!


----------



## afterglow (Feb 12, 2006)

My current suit was $100, but I feel like I could justify it since I could NOT find any other suit I liked as much (and I still haven't), and plus this one is reversable, so I have a choice of two colours!  The only qualm I have is that I wish the back tie was a clasp instead of a sting, since it's uncomfortable when I lie down sometimes.


----------



## martygreene (Feb 12, 2006)

The suit I have is this:




Squareneck one-piece tank suit with front skirt. Contrast trim. Built-in soft, natural looking cups that provide excellent shape. High cut arm holes to eliminate side bust bulge. Wider shoulder straps to eliminate digging in. Nylon/Lycra spandex. By It Figures. Suit made for C-cup and up.

The suits skirted front covers a lot more crotch on me than on that model. It's wonderfully modest. It also handles my 32F chest beatifully.


----------



## mel0622 (Feb 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_haha, buy a bathing suit right after the summer and they are SUPER CHEAP!!! or go to h&m also super cheap!!!_

 

ergh! i wish we had an h&m here! i'm pretty cheap w/ my clothes lol. we dont have that 5.7.9. store either....


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 13, 2006)

This is one I have - it's by Jean Paul Gaultier and I got it new with tags on eBay.  I didn't pay a huge amount for it.






Really I could do with the next size up but I fell in love with it.  I just have to be careful not to raise my right arm above my head or I fall out as I discovered once!

I have a matching top and skirt too;


----------



## user3 (Feb 13, 2006)

I paid the high price once and never again!
The beaches in northern and central cali don't get as hot as down south and I tend to spend most of my time playing volleyball so I need something that can move w/me. This is going to sound funny but for the past several years I buy runners shorts they are super short and comfortable and many have the little panties inside. Plus, they work well in the water. Then I just find a top that I like.  With the puppies I have to lug around I need support so last year I got this workout top...same material as a bathingsuit and super supportive!
I have a few ones I got to sit around my pool in but they are nothing to scream about. Just regular suits one color.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Feb 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_The suit I have is this:




Squareneck one-piece tank suit with front skirt. Contrast trim. Built-in soft, natural looking cups that provide excellent shape. High cut arm holes to eliminate side bust bulge. Wider shoulder straps to eliminate digging in. Nylon/Lycra spandex. By It Figures. Suit made for C-cup and up.

The suits skirted front covers a lot more crotch on me than on that model. It's wonderfully modest. It also handles my 32F chest beatifully._

 
Oh I just love that suit!!!! I'll have to check out the site. I've been looking for a nice one piece suit. With a pair of big black glasses, it's on!


----------



## BeautifulPsycho (Feb 15, 2006)

I would agree that the prices of bathingsuits are ridiculous. 
I can't wear bikini's due to the fact that I have stretch marks from my son, but I favor the tankinis a lot. Surprisingly enough I've found that Hot Topic has cheap bathing suits that are actually really cute, the one I bought last year was only $24.00 and they sell them as separates so you cant mix and match your sizes!  Im looking for one this year that will actually provide support for my breasts, Victoria Secret has a few that are nice but kindof on the pricey side.


----------

